# Selling "luxuries" (or gift items) in a poor economy



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

One of the things I've been thinking about this past year is how to change what I do ... artwork ... to market successfully in a poor economy.

I see signs of this everywhere. People are not buying what they consider luxuries, they are buying necessities because they simply do not have much "disposable income" now.

Most of what I do would be considered "high end" luxury items ... whether for the buyer themselves, for their own home or as a gift ... original art isn't something that is considered a necessity and it generally isn't particularly cheap either.

For those of you who do produce things that would not be considered a necessity ... are you changing what you do, your pricing or your marketing methods to cope with the situation?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

if you can't sell a product, try to sell "the dream". use your expertise to find a way to encourage others to engage in artistic ventures.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am not sure I am on target, but I produce a luxury item and the economy problem has not hit me much. I just sell the idea of being "one of a kind" "being the envy of your neighbors" "show your own good taste" type messages. sis


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

While people might say that money is not spent on luxuries during a depression, they're wrong. My great-grandfather successfully opened a pet boarding business and pet cemetery during the depression. A PET CEMETERY. I love the place, and it is a wonderful thing to have for people to go and grieve for their pets. But I can't call it anything other than a luxury.

If people will spend money to have their pet buried during a depression, they will still spend money on other luxuries also. They may not spend as much, and may want to feel like they are getting more for their money, but they will still spend.

Kayleigh


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> I just sell the idea of being "one of a kind" "being the envy of your neighbors" "show your own good taste" type messages. sis


Unfortunately, I think you need to be in an area where there is a certain amount of appreciation for fine art for this to work with artwork ... the neighbors have to realize that an original pencil study is a work of art and indicates good taste. The local/regional thing here doesn't seem to be focused on fine art as much as fine crafts ... an heirloom quilt is envied but an original painting is just another addition to the living room decor ... 

Maybe I should be a bit more specific. Almost all of the artwork I have done in the past has been originals, with the smaller originals in the $75 to $150 range and commissioned portraits were generally priced from $250 to $400.

I know my best option is to develop an effective on line marketing plan and I'm trying to learn enough to get to the point where I can do that but I also suspect I'm going to need to have items that can be priced in the $25 range as well as the more expensive originals.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

I think some thigs dont change. people love their money. you sell luxury items so you have to make them love what you have more. 

I do electronics (www.OcalaCarAudio.com) on the side. I just got the site up last week. Any way my take is this. For what i do. People will still buy cars, they need them. how ever they will buy them stripped. Most peple really want cruise control or power lock with keyless entry or other goods. if you want to add cruise control or keyless entry you must upgrade to a higher trim package for 2000-3000. well i get a fraction of it to do the simple upgrades. 

For the art i remember seeing a show a while back that talked about selling art y travelng sales guys bac in the day the most poular items in bad times were ones that were images of "the American dream". Showing good times and simple life. Norman Rockwellstyle i guess.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am not sure you need to change your product, just maybe the networking and advertising.

I am reluctant to post, because I don't think I can offer new ideas, but here goes:

Have you marketed in vet clinics, both large and small animals? Hang some artwork in those offices, with a small color brochure saying you are accepting commissions, and that these are great gifts.

In turn, you could offer to advertise the vet clinic for free on the brochure and website.

If you were able to network thru one or two offices in all the surrounding counties, you might be able to pick up some work.

The same networking could be done in pet stores. Any chance you could network with high end breeders, and let them mark your artwork up?

Just a few dumb ideas that you already thought of.

Clove


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

clovis said:


> I am not sure you need to change your product, just maybe the networking and advertising.
> 
> I am reluctant to post, because I don't think I can offer new ideas, but here goes:
> 
> Clove



Actually good ideas and some I have used before, when I was living in Montana. For some reason, there seemed to be a wider interest in "fine art" there with both ranchers and town people, than I have found here.

The racehorse market would lend itself to high-end equine art but I don't have the years of contacts there that I had with the western horse people and now, with the additional handicap of not being able to drive myself (vision impairment) I'm not able to do much travelling. Lexington would be the nearest venue for that ... both art galleries that feature equine art and high end tack shops ... but that is about 90 minutes one way from me and just not doable on a regular basis.

The one thing that you suggested that might well work is the pet shops. That was something that didn't exist where I was before ... nearest pet shop was 130 miles! But there are several pet shops in several small towns that are about 20 miles one way and I do my major shopping in one or the other anyway, so I will do some investigating.

I'm sure you're right about marketing being what I need to change and I suspect that my most effective plan will have to involve Internet advertising.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

What about placing artwork in restaurants? We occasionally eat at a little 50's style family diner that places paintings from local artists on their walls with prices and contact information for the artist.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

MariaAZ said:


> What about placing artwork in restaurants? We occasionally eat at a little 50's style family diner that places paintings from local artists on their walls with prices and contact information for the artist.



I have looked but have found only a few restaurants that are doing this at all and all of them are displaying craft items exclusively, quilts, baskets, pottery, handmade rag dolls, dried floral wreaths.

It seems the majority of the tourists in this area as well as the majority of the local residents are fixated on "country crafts" as the desired decorator items and gift items. 

I actually did this in Montana ... several small "touristy" towns especially, during the summer months. The biggest problem I found was the actual expense to get "wall ready" art to hang. To display it well, you have to have it professionally matted and framed, which is expensive. The last small pencil study I had matted and framed cost me $65 ... and it was not even the most expensive framing. Much of my work looks best framed with colored metal frames and double matted ... if I have the matting done professionally and buy the frames myself and do the actual framing, I can probably bring the cost down to about $45.

When I was doing booth sales, I had to keep a number of display-ready pieces and between shows they could be hung "out" ... kept work in a local gallery, a couple of restaurants, even a law office and a bank.

But that was work I had accumulated over a number of years and had been at least partially financed by sales. Right now I have exactly three framed originals available.


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

Turn your artwork into calendars (there are photo calendar templates for most word processing programs that you can use) and print them yourself on a good color laser printer (these are going dirt cheap these days). Most people will spring for a calendar, and often more than one for gifts.

I've been doing this for years and they always sell.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Another idea that I hadn't really considered, but could be an option. Maybe not quite as useful for me since my work is pencil ... thus not in color ... but it might work for me and would be something that would be something I could do when it was ordered. 

I did try doing prints a couple of times ... when you had to do them commercially ... and that turned out to be not cost effective. But if you could do the calendars at home, at the time they were ordered ... it might work very well.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the trick to selling the so-called non essentials in the economic crisis to come is to market to those who still have their jobs. Don't try sell to those who are broke, they don't have money! Find out where the money is, and market there. Maybe the bazaar isn't the best place anymore. Then, you've got to be the best, or the most unique, or really stand out among other products. 
Remember, there will always be a few people who have money and need things, even if everyone else doesn't. You might have to adapt your business, or even transfer your skills to a new business entirely. This is why small business are great, because they are flexible!
Maybe if you sell art, sell personalized art, or something that doesn't take as much time to make, but still looks nice, and at a cheaper price. I think the "Mona Lisa" style art will collect dust, but graphite drawings might sell, if they're marketed properly.

Personally, I want to sell items that are necessities, because I'm not much of an artist, and I'm not really that creative, but I have lots of land, so I think food is the way to go there, but then there are luxury food items too, like fancy pies, or top quality organic meat.


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

I am an online personal trainer. Sounds strange, I know..but it's a booming business.

It is definitely a luxury, but I've only slowed down a little bit. If I really pushed it, I could pick up 5 more clients this week.

The thing is to make it a sense of "urgency". Have a "sale" but don't lower your prices by much. It needs to be advertised and something they MUST have before the going gets tough.

Be creative, and you'll be able to do it. 

I just skimmed the posts above me (sorry!) but has Ebay been suggested?

Good luck to you!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

bekab said:


> I just skimmed the posts above me (sorry!) but has Ebay been suggested?


I have not tried eBay for the artwork, though I've sold some other items there, but I do plan to do so. Will try it with a couple of the smaller things ... and have some breed-specific horse and dog lists I would be allowed to post to to reach additional potential buyers. One of the things that seem to do well on eBay for some artists are the ACEOs ... the "trading card" size miniatures ... which is something I've not done before but I'm planning to try as well.

I'm also going to try etsy ... a site that is specific for art sales but not an auction site. 

With both sites, I'm planning to do that once I have the new art page up on my farm/horse website. I do think it's going to be a slow, learn-as-I-go process ... but at least it will be less actual, physical work ... and less expensive ... than the booth displays at art/livestock shows I used to do.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

SFM in KY said:


> I have not tried eBay for the artwork, though I've sold some other items there, but I do plan to do so. Will try it with a couple of the smaller things ... and have some breed-specific horse and dog lists I would be allowed to post to to reach additional potential buyers. One of the things that seem to do well on eBay for some artists are the ACEOs ... the "trading card" size miniatures ... which is something I've not done before but I'm planning to try as well.
> 
> I'm also going to try etsy ... a site that is specific for art sales but not an auction site.
> 
> With both sites, I'm planning to do that once I have the new art page up on my farm/horse website. I do think it's going to be a slow, learn-as-I-go process ... but at least it will be less actual, physical work ... and less expensive ... than the booth displays at art/livestock shows I used to do.


Do you have your own site that you sell on? Make sure it is set up to get hits when people look for art of your style in your area. I am getting biz like that now. Just figure out what key words people will look for in your area and make sure you meta tags include them in variations. "Kentucky art work" should also be "art work Kentucky" and such. Never know where they will put the location at, begining or end.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who make items...

Try Etsy.com

I actually have to limit myself on surfing that site.

Also, for those making artwork, have you ever tried making your own frames and mats?
My ex-husbands mother painted watercolors. When she made her's wall ready for sale, she was finding it cut in too deeply on her profit margin, so her husband bought a mat cutter, figured out how to do it, and bought a pile of molding to cut, etc. The total investment on the tools so that they could do this themselves was somewhere around $150 at the time.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Jade1096 said:


> For those who make items...
> 
> Try Etsy.com
> 
> Also, for those making artwork, have you ever tried making your own frames and mats?


As soon as I get the art page up on my farm website (which should be by the end of this week) I'm planning to try both eBay and eTsy ... think I need someplace to refer people to for more images.

I actually tried that and it turned out to be more cost effective to buy the precut mats,and frames from one of the art supply companies. It isn't as cheap as doing it yourself, but cheaper than the custom framing shops and it looked more professional than what I can do. 

I'm more limited here than I was in Montana ... just had a run in with the only framing shop in the nearest town ... but I can still order frames from the art supply store I use and found a really good supplier of mats from an eBay store. I've ordered twice from them now and even their custom cut mats are inexpensive. Since almost all of my artwork is pencil ... graphite and some colored ... I can use a pretty standard mat color combinations. 

With Internet sales which I suspect that will be the majority of my sales, I don't expect much locally, better to sell without frames and glass because of the shipping.


----------

